# Crazy Hair Shaped Like Animals



## fondasaurusrex (Jun 25, 2008)

I believe they are called "hair hats"
hair hats

Aren't they crazy ?!?!?!
My favorite is the lion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








































I wonder if any one dares to wear it out ! If they did i would HAVE to touch it . haha


----------



## kaexbabey (Jun 25, 2008)

.. weird. lol. i like the dog ones! haha


----------



## COBI (Jun 25, 2008)

The same topic came up just a few weeks ago: http://specktra.net/f175/nagi-noda-hair-hats-102709/


----------

